# Ocen bei Minusgrade an der frischen Luft | Tipps ...



## appleandy3 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebes PCGH Forum user,
da der Winter bald kommt  und ich gerne mal versuche würde, wie weit ich meinen CPU unter Minus graden hoch takten kann. 
Was muss ich bachten? ich meine damit, welche komponenten können bei miuns graden schaden bekommen ( wie z.B. HDD) 

Habt ihr Erfahrung? Ist dies zu empfehlen?

Liebe Grüße 
andy


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2013)

Keine Komponente deines PCs wird Schaden nehmen wenn sie bei Minusgraden betrieben wird wie sie in unseren Breiten vorkommen (-5 bis -10°C Umgebungstemperatur sind kein großes Problem für Hardware). Das einzige was zum Problem werden kann ist Kondenswasser an den kalten Teilen wenn du sie wieder reinholst.

Daher zumindest mal die Einstiegstipps: 
- Bring dein System erst dann nach draußen wenn es schon an und etwas "warmgelaufen" ist, so vermeidest du extremere "Kaltstarts"
- Schalte dein System ab bevor du es wieder reinholst und starte es erst wieder wenn das sich bildende Kondenswasser vollständig verdunstet ist.


----------



## appleandy3 (3. Oktober 2013)

Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## General Quicksilver (5. Oktober 2013)

appleandy3 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes PCGH Forum user,
> da der Winter bald kommt  und ich gerne mal versuche würde, wie weit ich meinen CPU unter Minus graden hoch takten kann.
> Was muss ich bachten? ich meine damit, welche komponenten können bei miuns graden schaden bekommen ( wie z.B. HDD)
> 
> ...



Eventuell musst du bei der HDD aufpassen, die mögen es nicht wenn es zu kalt ist, daher kann es, abhängig vom Aufbau, notwendig sein, diese geringfügig vor der Kälte zu schützen. Also jetzt im Sinn von nicht die HDD direkt von einem Lüfter anblasen lassen der kalte Frischluft ansaugt. Gegebennenfalls kannst du diese ja vom Luftstrom abschirmen oder mit einem Baumwollappen umwickeln (mit sythetikfasern musst du aber aufpassen, da diese sich elektrostatisch aufladen können und dadurch dann die HDD beschädigen können). Ansonsten ist der Rest bereits gesagt wurden und viel Spaß beim Benchen!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (5. Oktober 2013)

Stell das System nicht in den Schnee 

Falls du eine Komapkt-WaKü hast, würde ich für den Winter-OC-Versuch lieber einen herkömmlichen Luftkühler nutzen - die Flüssigkeit in der WaKü könnte bei entsprechenden Temperaturen durchaus gefrieren bzw weniger flüssig werden ^^


----------



## MRT1991 (6. Oktober 2013)

ich verstehe nur noch nicht wieso man gleich das ganze Mainboard unter eis setzen muss damit nicht alles wegschmort. kann man nicht einfach alles auf 0 grad kühlen ? ZB wakü natührlich mit Frostschutz versetzt und den radi in eine Kühlbox rein fertig xD oder ist das nicht so einfach wie ich es mir vorstelle.
achja es wurde doch behauptet zumindest hatte ich gesehen das sogar ganze meinboards im wasser versenkt wurden und die liefen trozdem noch.


----------



## General Quicksilver (6. Oktober 2013)

MRT1991 schrieb:


> ich verstehe nur noch nicht wieso man gleich das ganze Mainboard unter eis setzen muss damit nicht alles wegschmort. kann man nicht einfach alles auf 0 grad kühlen ? ZB wakü natührlich mit Frostschutz versetzt und den radi in eine Kühlbox rein fertig xD oder ist das nicht so einfach wie ich es mir vorstelle.
> achja es wurde doch behauptet zumindest hatte ich gesehen das sogar ganze meinboards im wasser versenkt wurden und die liefen trozdem noch.


 
Kondenswasser entsteht immer wenn eine Oberfläche kälter als der Taupunkt ist. Wenn du also nur selektiv die Wasserkühlung abkülst hast du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit bei normalem Raumklima Kondenswasserbildung auf den Schläuchen, auf den Kühlkörpern und eventuell auch noch zwischen z.B.: CPU und Sockel.

Deine in Wasser versenkten Mainboard waren entweder vollständig mit Klarlack überzogen oder es hat sich um Mineralöl (oder andere Flüssigkeiten wie z.B. Perflourcarbone) gehandelt. Ein unbehandeltes mainboard wird mit 99.999% Wahrscheinlichkeit beim Eintauchen in Wasser (ob destiliert oder Leitungswasser ist unerheblich, da genug lösbare Ionensubstanzen auf dem Board sind) über kurz oder etwas länger die Funktion einstellen. Im günstigsten Fall ist dann nach dem Trocknen alles wieder ok, in ungünstigeren Fällen ist die Hardware hinüber.

Die im Wasser gelösten Ionensubstanzen brücken mehr oder weniger gut die Kontakte / Lötstellen usw, was dann die Funktion stört oder auch das Bauteil unter umständen zerstört (z.B. relativ gut leitfähige Verbindung von +12V zu Signalpin mit 1,2V).

Das was du gesehen hast dürfte wohl sowas gewesen sein https://www.google.de/search?q=mine...82YC4Dg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=953&bih=581&dpr=1 .


----------



## True Monkey (6. Oktober 2013)

^^das sind aber alles nur Ölkühlungen im + Bereich 

Ich habe mal das Öl zu diesem Projekt geliefert wo das angedachte Ziel war das Öl selber auch noch auf-30° runterzukühlen.
Das dafür verwendete Öl nutze ich beruflich in einem Amoniakkompressor der wiederum zum runterkühlen eines Eiswasserbeckens genutzt wird ( ZKG Tanks Brauerei)

Trockeneiskühlung mit Ölisolierung: Verrückter Test bei PCGH Extreme


----------



## DrDave (7. Oktober 2013)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Eventuell musst du bei der HDD aufpassen, die mögen es nicht wenn es zu kalt ist, daher kann es, abhängig vom Aufbau, notwendig sein, diese geringfügig vor der Kälte zu schützen. Also jetzt im Sinn von nicht die HDD direkt von einem Lüfter anblasen lassen der kalte Frischluft ansaugt. Gegebennenfalls kannst du diese ja vom Luftstrom abschirmen oder mit einem Baumwollappen umwickeln (mit sythetikfasern musst du aber aufpassen, da diese sich elektrostatisch aufladen können und dadurch dann die HDD beschädigen können). Ansonsten ist der Rest bereits gesagt wurden und viel Spaß beim Benchen!


 
Ja das mit der HDD kann ich bestätigen.
Das Booten wurde sichtlich langsamer je länger der PC bei mir draußen stand, bis er sich letztenendes gar nicht mehr Booten ließ.
Nach dem Aufwärmen lief sie wieder.
Die Lüfter liefen auch nicht mehr alle so "rund" bei etwa -10°C.


----------



## .marius. (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Stimmt es das SSD`s bei minustemperaturen auch probleme machen? will mein Benchtable bald auch mal rausstellen.
Ich verwende ne wakü, und wollt mal wissen ob man  hierbei den Sockel auch  schon isolieren sollte ähnlich wie bei dice oder LN2?(cpu: 2600k) 
Will erstmal nur 2D benchen Cinebench etc.

Mfg. Marius


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Oktober 2013)

.marius. schrieb:


> Stimmt es das SSD`s bei minustemperaturen auch probleme machen?


 
Nein, machen sie nicht wenns nicht extrem kalt wird. die meisten SSDs sind für Umgebungstemperaturen zwischen 0°C und 60°C spezifiziert, Lagertemperaturen gehen oft bis unter -50°C und über 90°C (Beispiel).
Da hier immer noch Sicherheiten mit eingerechnet sind wird eine SSD auch bei -10°C höchstwahrscheinlich keinerlei Probleme haben. Es gibt ja auch nichts in der SSD was kritisch auf Kälte reagieren könnte, Mechanik ist ja keine vorhanden. Und bis Flash-Speicher oder ein ARM-Prozessor nicht mehr mitmachen bedarf es vermutlich weit kälterer Umgebungen als man so in unseren Breiten draußen vorfindet.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. Oktober 2013)

Wie Incredible Alk schon erklärt hat: SSDs sind bei niedrigen Temperaturen nicht so zimperlich wie HDDs - kann ich aufgrund meiner eigenen Versuche mit Winter-OC bestätigen


----------



## .marius. (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke an euch beide

@s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w was hast du denn mal  openair gebench? wenn man fragen darf^^ und gabst probleme mit Kondenswasser am Sockel?


mfg Marius


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ihr schon unbedingt bei Minusggrade draußen benchen wollt und ihr Angst vor Kondenswasser habt......

Conrad Electronic Kundenbewertung

Wenn ihr das ausreichend dick aufs Board pinselt könnt ihr das später rückstandslos wie eine folie wieder abziehen.
So könntet ihr sogar Wasser aufs Board kippen und es passiert nahezu nichts 

Mal ein bsp .....das Board ist zwei minuten zuvor noch gelaufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .marius. (7. Oktober 2013)

Liquid tape wollte ich erst kaufen wenn ich mein Dice Pot fertig habe (komm da grand net weiter)  würde es für  den anfang auch Knetgummi tun?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2013)

Geht auch ...ich persönlich mag es aber nicht 

http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&key...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_22dj4uza55_e


----------



## .marius. (7. Oktober 2013)

Genau den Knetgummi hab ich schon gesehen, armaflex hab ich auch schon da
Aber jetzt wieder zurück zum Openair benchen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2013)

Ihr könnt die Hardware auch draußen aufwärmen (Fön oder einfach in einer geschlossenen Kiste heizen lassen), bevor ihr sie reinholt. Dann gibts auch kein Kondenswasser - das ist ja gerade das schöne, wenn man nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur kühlen muss, weil die Umgebung arsch kalt ist.


----------



## .marius. (7. Oktober 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ihr könnt die Hardware auch draußen aufwärmen (Fön oder einfach in einer geschlossenen Kiste heizen lassen), bevor ihr sie reinholt. Dann gibts auch kein Kondenswasser - das ist ja gerade das schöne, wenn man nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur kühlen muss, weil die Umgebung arsch kalt ist.



Hmmm das klingt gut das werd ich auf jedenfall mal testen, Danke.


----------



## .marius. (18. Dezember 2013)

Abend 


so bin jetzt mal dazu gekommen meinen rechner raus zu stellen, hatte so ca 6-7C.


Die Graka (7970@wakü) hatte im idle ca 10C hab damit Unigine Valley gebencht.
mit 1,4V auf der Gpu max. temperatur 23C



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

indoore hab ich maximal ca.1360MHz auf der Gpu ereicht, der Speicher hab ich nich höher bekommen schade.

Mal nen Bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab den Pc danach rein gestell (in die nähe der tür)  aber die tür noch offen gelassen das der Pc sich langsam aufwärmen kan und es hat funktioniert nicht ist beschlagen oder so, aber war ja auch noch nicht sooo kalt^^.

Mfg Marius


----------

